# Pics of My Elephant Nose!



## uglyfishyay

I finally found my camera cord! So here are a few pics of Dumbo!







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## FishBreeding

nice fish and nice name!


----------



## Revolution1221

is it eating good and everything? i know they can be picky eaters we had a baby dolphin fish at work and it would only eat frozen food and it hardly ate that eventually it died.


----------



## Hoyo12

Nice! But that's no ordinary Elephant Nose either! Noticed it as soon as I saw the pics, lol.
What you have is a Campylomormyrus rhynchophorus aka the Double-nose Elephant Nose Fish. (Strange Name....) 


An ordinary Elephant Nose is known as Gnathonemus petersii. 


Nice pickup!


----------



## uglyfishyay

thanks and i dont know i havent really seen it eat yet. I usally feed all my fish as I walk out the door for work. But he seems fine. Hes more active and doesnt hide as much anymore. But I usally pop in some blood worms and flake for him before I leave. And yea I knew that he was a double nosed. I still cant beleive the price that I paid. I love deals at the pet store!


----------



## vcorp

uglyfishyay said:


> thanks and i dont know i havent really seen it eat yet. I usally feed all my fish as I walk out the door for work. But he seems fine. Hes more active and doesnt hide as much anymore. But I usally pop in some blood worms and flake for him before I leave. And yea I knew that he was a double nosed. I still cant beleive the price that I paid. I love deals at the pet store!


Do you have any other fish in your tank? Which ones are compatible with your elephant nose?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

cool fish was gonna say too its not a normal elephant nose


----------



## funlad3

So THAT'S the fish you were talking about! Cool fish!!!  Wait, wrong person... Still though, awesome!!!


----------

